# Trying to trace the whereabouts of Beauty - Black,Welsh SectionD



## b3auty (11 October 2016)

Hello all,

I am trying to trace the whereabouts of a mare I once owned. For unforeseen and sad circumstances I had to sell her. I am no longer in contact with who I had sold her to but I did find out that they had sold her on also. 

Her name was Beauty, Black Mare. Welsh Section D. 14.2hh and would now be 18yo.

I kept her at Cockernhoe Farm just outside of Luton. I sold her in 2011/2012 and I believe she was sold on again in 2013 (ish)

I have photos of her in my albums. Any info would be hugely appreciated. I am always wondering about her and hope she's being well looked after.

Thank you.


----------



## Ddraig_wen (11 October 2016)

If you know what her registered name is give the WPCS a call and they will be able to tell you who's name she is currently in


----------



## b3auty (11 October 2016)

Ddraig_wen said:



			If you know what her registered name is give the WPCS a call and they will be able to tell you who's name she is currently in
		
Click to expand...


Thank you. I have her registered name :

Cwmpedran Seren Ddu

I have contacted them and fingers crossed they can help me.
Thank you for the suggestion.


----------



## Leo Walker (11 October 2016)

theres no albums or photos showing. If you need a hand to put one on this post give me a shout. Photos can sometimes trigger peoples memory in the way text cant


----------



## Tyssandi (12 October 2016)

b3auty said:



			Thank you. I have her registered name :

Cwmpedran Seren Ddu

I have contacted them and fingers crossed they can help me.
Thank you for the suggestion.
		
Click to expand...

 You had her a year???

http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/forums/archive/index.php/t-465533.html

 This little mare???  http://www.allbreedpedigree.com/cwmpedran+seren+ddu

http://www.sporthorse-data.com/d?i=11031797&z=Nmy6AH

 lets hope someone can shed light on her.


----------



## Ddraig_wen (14 October 2016)

reg no 123340 cwmpedran seren ddu, born 1997 bred in Pembrokeshire. She has at least 3 maternal half siblings  and 20 paternal half siblings.


----------



## duckling (15 October 2016)

I hope you find her, please let me know if you do. I often wonder how she's doing too. 

(I schooled her for a year before she was bought by OP)


----------

